# Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is actually one of my favorite residential homes in The United States. It's in Bear Pun, Pennsylvania and is designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. The house was built in 1939.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, this is also my favorite residential building in the U.S., and perhaps the world. Great pics. Thanks!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Just curious, who lives there right now?


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

It's probably a museum now...


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

I think It is a museum, own by Frank Lloyd Wright Preservation Trust.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

I absolutely adore that house! It truly is an incredible design, probably the house that got me interested in architecture...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If I was a millionaire, I wanna have a similar house like that in either Shek O or Clear Water Bay


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Amazing , and to think this is a 66 year old design, still looks so fresh, truly extraordinary.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's a really old house but it still looks very contemporary!


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

well, yeah one of the best works done by frank lloyd wright!!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

HE'S A GENIUS............
how can 66 yr ld house stay hip!!!...............
truly unbelievable...........


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

it's an "architecture one with nature"


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

It's one of the best examples of symbiosis between architecture and nature, a true masterpiece.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the western pennsylvania conservancy owns and operates the house and surrounding forest...

i like it on the outside...but the inside shows that it was design by a man of short stature... if you are anywhere around 6 feet tall its a difficult house to manuver through without some care given to doorways and ceilings

great house though


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

mac71 said:


> It's one of the best examples of symbiosis between architecture and nature, a true masterpiece.


It is indeed.
I love both the location and the house itself.It's amazing.


----------



## fvcrew22 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's great, I love the cantilevered levels of this house. Truly amazing!


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

im hoping someday i can go there to see the place...


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

This house realy stands the test of time (design-wise). The design seems fresh and modern in any decade, be it the 30s, 70s, or today. Structuraly, the house is in bad shape, and millions of dollars are being spent to keep the cantalievered portions from collapsing.


----------



## SEED (Oct 1, 2002)

one of the most beautiful house ever build.. and it is one of my fav!! very nice  i like the rusticated stones he used for this house.. blend in soo well with the surroundings.. trully a masterpiece! kay:


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

Simply stunning, have wanted this house ever since I stumbled accross a thumb of it on Encarta. Didn't know it was FLW back then either, when I found out my love for it grew even more


----------

